# Everglades April 2011 (Pic heavy)



## Texas Blonde (May 10, 2011)

Two weeks ago I got to make a trip to the Everglades for the first time.  It was incredible!  Though I only spent two days and one night I found quite a lot of stuff.  I hope to go back in the fall and spend a bit more time.  I apologize that the pics at the beginning aren't so great.  I had a new camera and was still learning to use it.  The pics get progressively better, haha.

This was the first wild gator of the trip.  I saw plenty more!






First A. p. conanti.  This was a lifer for me.
























First Scarlet Snake (_Cemophora coccinea_) of the night, also a Lifer for me.












Second Scarlet Snake of the night, roughly 5 mins later.






First Scarlet Kingsnake (_Lampropeltis elapsoides_) of the night.  And my third Lifer of the night.


















Cornsnake, and Lifer number 4.












Aberrant saddle on the above corn.






S. m. barbouri, yet another Lifer.












Crocodylus acutus.  This was an amazing animal, I was awed to be in her presence.  She was Lifer number 6 of the night.


















Cuban Tree Frogs hunting.  












Scarlet Snake number 3












Green Water Snake.  Nerodia floridana?  Lifer number 7.






Banded Water Snake.  Nerodia fasciata.  Lifer number 8,






Cottonmouth #2, a juvie.
























Some gators feeding at night.













And that ends Day One!  I will post pics of Day 2 later.  Yeah, I know.  I take a lot of pics, haha.

---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------

Great beginning to Day 2:  Sunrise in the Everglades pine woods!






Big gator!  They are so impressive.


















Then it was little lizard time.  I don't know the IDs on any of these, and would appreciate help.  Anoles really aren't my thing, though they were fun to photograph.  I got destroyed by biting flies while squatting on the ground waiting for them to flash their throat patch.  






This one was my favorite, because of the cool crest down its head and back.
















































Another really neat one.
























Vultures are one of my favorite types of birds, and there were tons of them there.  This pic was shortly before this one charged me, and ran me all the way back to my vehicle, lol.






One of the funnier things I have found while road cruising.






First snake of my last evening there.  Juvie A. p. conanti.  
























Second, and last snake of that evening.  A. p. conanti.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis K (May 10, 2011)

Nice pics Sky.  Glad you got to go to FL.


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 10, 2011)

Well, I guess May is the month for herping in FL.  I didn't see a single snake while there last summer.  Nice pics!


----------



## tarcan (May 16, 2011)

excellent series of pictures, thank you for sharing them.

I would love to go there one day... I am quite jaleous of your Lampropeltis findings, they are my favourite snakes, would love to see some in nature one day!

Martin


----------



## metallica (May 17, 2011)

3 replies on this excellent thread? Danm sky, some nice snake finds there! sod the Lampropeltis (sorry Martin) Sistrurus ROCK!

thanks for sharing!
Eddy


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 17, 2011)

Great pics Sky!  I miss Florida.


----------



## Obelisk (May 19, 2011)

Nice pics. Most of the Anole pics are of Anolis sagrei for sure. I've never seen one with yellow stripes like the one on the tree trunk, but it looks like it's just a sagrei with slightly different coloring.


----------



## Niloticus (May 19, 2011)

*How about them gators?! ?)*

Absolutely blown away by the alligator pics! A job well done! I can only imagine how awed you were by all these fantastic creatures on your journey across amazing forms of life - gotta hand it you for spotting and snapping pics of the American croc in particular.. must have been quite a scene!

 As for the ferocious gators.. I am extremely curious - did they show any attempt to drive you out of their territory or did they remain placid and passive at your approach? Such an impressive and astounding animal. I love crocodilians!

Niloticus


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 18, 2011)

tarcan said:


> excellent series of pictures, thank you for sharing them.
> 
> I would love to go there one day... I am quite jaleous of your Lampropeltis findings, they are my favourite snakes, would love to see some in nature one day!
> 
> Martin


Thanks Martin.  I loved finding those Kings too.  But I have to admit I agree with Eddy, the Sistrurus was higher on my list.  I had a great guide to thank for all my finds though, very few did I spot myself, haha.



metallica said:


> 3 replies on this excellent thread? Danm sky, some nice snake finds there! sod the Lampropeltis (sorry Martin) Sistrurus ROCK!
> 
> thanks for sharing!
> Eddy


The Sistrurus was such a sweet find.  I was really hoping for a much larger rattlesnake, but that wasn't to be.  I hope to go back again this fall, so maybe then.



Niloticus said:


> As for the ferocious gators.. I am extremely curious - did they show any attempt to drive you out of their territory or did they remain placid and passive at your approach? Such an impressive and astounding animal. I love crocodilians!
> 
> Niloticus


I really didn't get that close to them, I just have a good camera.  But in general they just sat there, or moved slowly away when I did come near.    While taking the night shots, I was standing on the boardwalk above the pond.  The gators were definitely attracted to the sound of humans speaking, probably because they are used to getting fed by tourists.  That is a huge No-No, but people do it anyway.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 18, 2011)

This, among other reasons, is why Florida is one of my favorite states. Awesome shots!


----------



## securitydude (Jul 21, 2011)

Cool pics! I wish I saw as much wildlife as you when I went to Florida in 2000! I really enjoyed your different gator pics..


----------

